# First IUI - Ovulation pain, timing.. HELP? :)



## renee_xx

Hey guys!

So we just did our first IUI yesterday using only 50mg clomid 4-8. 
It wasn't monitored with ultrasounds because I have ovarian cysts and RE said it will be too confusing to tell my growing follicles apart from the cysts so just to go by OPK's.. This bothered me because I felt like it puts us at a big disadvantage. Anyway I'm wondering if some of u ladies can share some insight on your experiences and timing it perfectly bc I really think we messed up :(

I had my first positive OPK on cd 15 (around 2pm).. which predicts only 24-48 hours to ovulation, not 12 hours - Yet, only HOURS after the positive I started getting strong ovulation pains in my left ovary. We did the IUI at 11:30am the next morning - So about 20 hours after the first positive. I had ewcm but the Doctor noted my cervix was very low during the insemination (not good). The thing is the Ov Pains continued for at least 12-13 hours following the IUI.. so if the pains lasted for over 24hours, how do I know which pains were from the actual follicle breaking? Would the very end of the pain mean it finally popped? Because if that's the case I ovulated at least 12 hours later than the IUI and this IUI was a waste. .Also, does EWCM only precede ovulation, or would it be present during actual ovulation itself? (I hope so because the night of IUI it turned to thicker and less watery, meaning I o'd when I had the EWCM and IUI) 

I'm just really hoping I didn't ovulate last night because the sperm would probably be dead by then.. Gah I'm sorry I sound so paranoid.. this is making me crazy, So do you guys think 20hours after LH surge was too soon, even if I was feeling O pains at that point? Sorry if this is so confusing.


----------



## Trying4ever

hey dont panic. some people get cramping just afetr the IUI itself...so some of the pain may have merged with that and thats why you didnt know what was what...and why woudl teh sperm die after 12h? I thought they lasted 3 days or so? And did you not have just regular sex after? Then at least you could have replenished the sperm?


----------



## vineyard

It's okay to ovulate after the IUI. Having sperm waiting for the egg is a good thing. Mine were always timed to be done around 12 hours prior to ovulation. I think all of your timing looks perfect.

Best of luck! FX!


----------



## renee_xx

Thanx guys - I thought it could have been cramping from the IUI but the feeling was still located in my left ovary from before, just more pronounced...then I realized I have ovarian cysts and it could also be them growing/popping.. who knows.. 

I was concerned about ovulating 12 hours after IUI because 'washed' sperm has a much shorter lifespan than ordinary sperm, the average being 12 hours, 24hours tops - & the post wash sperm count was only 15mil .. I just hope this is it!


----------

